# Frog Enrichment



## gibson0226 (Oct 18, 2007)

I have in my care 0.0.4 Dendrobates tinctorius and 0.1.1 Dendrobates azureus (in separate tanks). I am looking for new fun ways to change up the tanks, new food items, or 'furniture' for my frogs. I have already used bamboo tunnels and hides, coconut huts and pods, bamboo and coconut feeders. I was just wondering if anybody has tried anything else that would be on the natural looking side. 

Thanks!


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

Never sanitize any drift wood or cork bark before introducing it. Just wait and see what grows on it. There can be a lot of delightful surprises over time.


----------

